# cooling options



## nightshiner135 (Nov 17, 2010)

My freshly built system as whereit stands now.

ASUS M4A89GTD PRO USB3 AMD 890GX
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition AM3 CPU 
KINGSTON HYPERX 6GB DDR3 1600MHZ CL9 GOLD KIT 
XFX HD5750 700M 1GB DDR5 DP HDMI DUAL DVI PCI-E (maybe not the best but moved from last box and does what i need it to do)
2tb WD HDD
All wrapped up in a Coolermaster HAF932 

Im wanting to do some overclocking and need some suggestions on cooling for the cpu.


----------



## red6joker (Dec 23, 2010)

Well if you can go with a new better heatsink or go water cooling. Personally I didn't want to mess with the water since even in my full size atx case its tight for space with my gpu's. Coolermaster makes some good heatsinks it's a brand I bought for mine.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A good air cooler will be fine. That Mobo is Dual Channel so you might get better performance removing on of those RAM sticks so you can take advantage of the Dual Channel. If you're not doing serious graphics or data work you don't need over 4GB.


----------

